# Help !



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

Help I need some advice I had a horrible experience last night when one of my younger goats collar became stuck on another goats collar and I couldn't et it off in time and the younger goat didn't make it ! I am very distraught and have removed everyone's collars as I didn't know his would happen it's my first time with goats and they all came with the collars ! My question is the mother of the younger goat will she mourn over the loss of the baby (which was about two gets old)? Will getting another younger goat help her? I just feel like she will be so lonely now as it is only her and a older castrated billy ? I am just completely distraught and don't know what you do !?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry for your loss!! but there is nothin you can do for the mom that I know of. She will mourn for a day or two like other mom goats do when someone takes home their lil baby. And I am very glad you took the collars off. What type if collar was it??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

It was actually a goat collar just the nylon ones ! I am still so very upset I just keep going over the situation and feel like it's my fault ! I can't even really tell that she is mourning she seems ok I just feel like in the long run she had nobody to play with now just really not sure what to do ?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry. We keep collars on some of our goats too. We did have one get caught on a tree with her collar, but managed to get her unhooked with no problems. She may or may not mourn...if she seems to be ok then she probably is. Is she in with the older wether? If so, that is enough company for her. Unless you want to get another goat as a companion for her...that is up to you.


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes she is in with the older one they both loved the younger one so much and would play with her so I just didn't know if getting another young one would be ok and make her happy ? She was very attached to the younger female I just don't know I she would attach to another baby or not ?? I am just so new with this ! I'm jut so distraught over it really I mean they came with the collars I just never knew and still have no idea how that happened  just so sad 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It would be ok to get another one if you want. It's not necessary tho. They will adjust to it only being the 2 of them and they will adjust fairly quickly...probably faster than you could get another to take it's place. Keep in mind with adding new goats, they will fight some to establish pecking order within the herd. So if you get another, be prepared for that to happen. I wouldn't get a baby to put in with the older ones.


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you for the help ! I planned on breeding her again whenever she came into heat again so I guess that will be enough for her to keep her next baby and nobody will ever have collars again 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

I guess what makes me feel so bad about it was that it was her daughter that passed and they were very close ! I don't know if she would be friends with another younger female and take it under her wing or would she just rather be Alone ? The wether she is with is older and doesn't ever play whereas her and the younger female played 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't kick yourself.  I used to keep collars on too, until I read some very sad stories on here. No matter how hard you try, accidents happen.

At this point I would let her mourn ... she will probably not accept another kid like she did her daughter.


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

I've been with her all morning and as far as I can tell she doesn't seem to be mourning maybe it is just me ? I would think she would realize that she was gone but maybe not ! Nobody has any collars on now I wish I had known before but they came to me with them on so I just didn't know ! He actually was separated from her daughter for a few months then I got her back when she was close to a year old and they became great friends so just want see if it was just because it was her daughter or she just likes a friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah it's safer to have collars on hand just to throw on them when you need to lead them somewhere, especially when they have horns.
On the other hand, my doe has had the same collar on for three years, and I tethered her daily for the first two, without incident. I guess I've just been lucky though.....


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

They too have always had collars on it just had to have been a freak accident with his horn getting stuck I just feel awful I will only use their collars to tether them from now on and not leave them on just not sure at this point what to do about the lonely doe?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If you really feel bad for her you can get her a doe friend to play with. As said earlier, keep in mind that they will fight for dominance in the beginning. And you don't have to get a young one, you could get one closer to the mama's age or whatever.
Or it can just be her and the wether, they'll become inseparable buddies and be happy together.

It sounds like you really want a doe friend for her, so go for it !


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

The wether just really is a grumpy old man and it's just the two of then on about 2 acres so if they have to get away I guess they could ? I do just really feel like she will be lonely I think I'm just grief stricken right now because they loved each other so much ! I know the wether didn't mean to do it I think they were just playing he just has very long curvy horns 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I would giver her time. Like someone else said, when you introduce a new goat, they will fight and establish a pecking order. It may be less traumatic to her if she just is with her known buddy for now.

I do have collars on mine, they are break away collars and I keep them tight. However, there is still a chance they could hang...

Always keep a knife in your barn clothes...


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

Good idea I will probably hang one right on the barn too I just never knew about the dangers of the collars I really do feel horrible I had them loose thinking that would keep them from being caught but it just was a freak accident I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Are the plastic chain collars just as dangerous? I have them on all my goats. I'm thinking I better take them off. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

I really don't know I'm thinking they would probably break away easier ! These goats all had these collars on when they came to me I really believe it was just a horrible accident in this situation I believe he would have broke the plastic but not sure honestly 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. No matter what you do and how careful you are, goats can get themselves in all kinds of predicaments, some turn out ok, 
others, not. Don't blame yourself, it was just a very unfortunate accident.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs!


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you that means a lot I have really been beating myself up over it! I pride myself in spoiling my goats and all my animals then this happens it was just so devastating ! I am just thankful that gussey the mother is not mourning too much as far as I can tell 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up about it. As said...goats can get themselves in some predicaments that no one would have thot possible. You didn't do anything wrong and did nothing that many of us on here haven't done. I have some that wear collars all the time and others that don't.


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you y'all are making me feel much better ! What do you think about getting her a new friend? Or will she just adapt to being alone with the old wether 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Whatever you feel is best. I think a new young goat would be good for you( even more than the doe), because you sound like you're grieving more than she is.

An energetic young goat will bring excitement and happiness and will take your mind off your loss. Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think canyontrails is right. YOU might need a new young goat more than your doe does. But that's ok too. Your goat will adapt to having only the wether for a friend and will be just fine. But...it may make you feel better to get another one and that will be good for her too because she will react to your emotions too.


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

I think it may be more for me but she definately would bring a lot of joy and help the pain a little of course I will move get over her and what happened ! Thank you all for the support 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

No collars on goat!! Get breakaway collar made of heavy plastic links from Hoeggers Goat Supply. They are not expensive and work great but get the heavy duty ones no more hung goats


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Josiefrantz (Mar 14, 2014)

Well I obviously took the collars off now I just didn't know and it was a horrible experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

